# perigaum???



## odin426

Hi everyone! I've been looking at the web and found some affordable and nice looking watches by the brand perigaum. Thing is i really dont have much knowledge about this brand so i was wondering if anyone can help me out. Is it a good brand in terms of build and quality? Is the movement good? Is the movement company made or brought in from somewhere else. any info would be great! thanks guys! As always enjoy your time!


----------



## Guest

Not considered to be a real german watch.

You probably should ask on our Affordable Watches Forum.

You may also read some threads which have already been posted here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=78163&highlight=perigaum

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=5128&highlight=perigaum


----------



## odin426

Thanks Mike! I think I can now safely pronounce the brand hehehehe. I will do as you suggest and post it in the affordable watch forums. Just curious though, why is it not considered a real german brand? because of the movement? How does one define a real german watch. Sorry I'm still a noob to these things and one of the reasons i was interested is because i wanted to have a german watch in my collection.


----------



## Guest

Regarding "Made in Germany" you should read our sticky here on GWF

Perigaum is just a private label brand and as far as I know there´s no part of it made in Germany,maybe the box but that is doubtfull too. Some designs look like millionsmart (www.millionsmart.com). Millionsmart isn´t considered to be swiss or german. Prices are kinda inflated for what they provide.


----------



## Guest

odin426 said:


> Thanks Mike! I think I can now safely pronounce the brand hehehehe. I will do as you suggest and post it in the affordable watch forums. Just curious though, why is it not considered a real german brand? because of the movement? How does one define a real german watch. Sorry I'm still a noob to these things and one of the reasons i was interested is because i wanted to have a german watch in my collection.


I saw some answers on the Affordable Watches Forum, also not very encouraging imho. <|


----------



## geopapa

I bought the Perigaum with "flyback" action. I WILL NOT buy another. 1st.. there is no way to contact the manufacturer. 2nd... the watch has a manufacturing flaw( the entire dial is slightly askew due to typical Chinese workmanship). The opening for the crown is off slightly & thus forces the entire dial to be slightly cockeyed. I checked with the distributor & he found that all of the "flybacks" had the same flaw!!! So you say "what do you expect for the price"? If Timex can produce a watch that's visually correct Perigaum should be able to do the same. Bottom line... it's junk in my opinion. You would be better off with something else. Next time I buy a watch I'm not familiar with I'll first check to see if contact info is available. No contact info.. no purchase... PERIOD!!! By the way, the movement is Chinese.


----------

